# Curso básico PLC Allen Bradley



## DMag00 (Jun 13, 2011)

Porque se que este tema nos interesa a muchos, les paso el nuevo link para compartir, ya que el anterior dejo de funcionar. Saludos.

http://freakshare.com/folder/112388/6b49e81.html

otra opcion mas descriptiva

http://es.scribd.com/doc/57756004
Saludos


----------



## lui cala (Ene 6, 2013)

cordial saludo:

me stoy iniciando en el mundo del automatismo y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el sofware para conectarse con un plc slc 5/05 de allen bradley


----------



## Perrotron (Ene 31, 2013)

lui cala te recomiendo visitar la siguiente pagina http://plcforum.uz.ua/ es la isla del tesoro para programadores de PLC, cualquier cosa que quieras, la encontraras si sabes buscar bien, y si digo cualquier cosa, es cualquier cosa!! tutoriales, manuales, videos, programas etc.. y no solo de Allen-Bradley, sino SIEMENS, OMRON, GE.

Saludos y suerte.

P.D.: Si tienes alguna duda especifica, también puedo ayudarte.


----------



## jamesoro (Oct 14, 2014)

ya somos dos, alguien que tenga los videos se ven buenos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2014)

jamesoro dijo:


> ya somos dos, alguien que tenga los videos se ven buenos



Los videos están en *Youtube*

*Allen Bradley*


----------



## dark089 (Oct 15, 2014)

esos vídeo de youtube ya los había visto en mas de 1 ocasión no pensé que fueran los mismos, lo malo de esos vídeo es que solo te enseñan lo que viene siendo como utilizar el tmr,contador y no en si ejemplos un poco mas avanzados , con lo que pienso yo que seria mejor y mas practico ala hora de aprender
saludos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 22, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> esos vídeo de youtube ya los había visto en mas de 1 ocasión no pensé que fueran los mismos, lo malo de esos vídeo es que solo te enseñan lo que viene siendo como utilizar el tmr,contador y no en si ejemplos un poco mas avanzados , con lo que pienso yo que seria mejor y mas practico ala hora de aprender
> saludos



Hola!
¿Qué sería para vos "algo más avanzado"?
Tenes varias opciones

Comunicaciones DeviceNet
Utilización de bloques PID
Estructura completa de una celda robótica
Creación de tablas en 2D y 3D para adquisión de datos

Algo que aprendí a lo largo de mucha gente que quiere aprender PLC es que enseñar a programar PLC es enseñarte a usar el ladder del "vendedor" en cuestion. Luego la programación la haces vos...
En otras palabras, yo te enseño a usar siemens, pero el programa lo haces vos. No tiene caso que te muestre como programo yo porque vos lo vas a hacer todo alrevez.

Saludos!


----------



## COSMICO (Abr 4, 2015)

Una pregunta de pls.
Veo en los manuales de estos automatas, que las cargas inductivas van conectadas directamente a su salida, cuando esta salida es a relay. Traen una red de snubber 
contra la chispa de arranque para que no sufran desgaste prematuro sus contactos.
¿Cómo se calcula esta red para esta salida?


----------



## Nepper (Abr 4, 2015)

cualquier capacitor del tamaño similar o menor al dedo meñique funciona.
La explicación si bien es matemática y física, no requiere ser tan precisa. Solo debe cumplir el sentido común electrico. Si una bobina genera picos de tensión, ponele un capacitor para que se los chupe y no moleste al relevo.

Si la respuesta anterior puede que no te convezca, entonces optamos por el método estandar IEEE, que adopta un capacitor de 47µF de 400v para tensiones desde 0 a 400v AC/DC e inductancias de 0 a 1 Henrios.


----------

